# The Lost Tomb of Nefertiti



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is the facade of my garage haunt.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Awsome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great desigin! What does it say? "I'm not your babysitter, keep an eye on your kids?" What is in the window over the door?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very interesting indeed - unique concept, I can't wait to see and hear about what is inside!! The facade looks great - I really like how you made it blend in with the brick of your house, so it doesn't just scream FAKE FACADE, it blends in well.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool. Any mummies inside?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

scareme said:


> Great desigin! What does it say? "I'm not your babysitter, keep an eye on your kids?" What is in the window over the door?


The window over the door is where the speaker is going. I will have Egyptian music playing on the outside.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

goneferal said:


> Cool. Any mummies inside?


There will be a mummy inside. It will sit up and reach towards people.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is a little view from inside. The regular lights are on, so your not going to get the scare effect that will be on Halloween.


----------

